# Schwinn Le Tour Luxe-23"



## Siestabikes (Jun 10, 2018)

There doesn't seem to be any info on The Cabe about this model. Its in amazing condition. I've seen these in catalogs but never in person


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2018)

Yours or it is someone selling it? It does look really clean. 1984 model?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 11, 2018)

I have one some place and it is a nice bike and a good ride.  The problem is there were a lot of 1980s Schwinn lightweight bikes that were good rides and this is not the best of the.   Roger


----------



## Siestabikes (Jun 14, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Yours or it is someone selling it? It does look really clean. 1984 model?



its mine but i will be selling it in the near future


----------

